# Aperture 2



## I Simonius (Feb 18, 2008)

had a quick look at Aperture 2 out of curiosity

Didn't see anything I preferred to LR really

anyone else had a dekko?


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 18, 2008)

Direct tethered shooting, dual monitor support(not really new), quick preview, soft proofing

Those all sound nice but aren't going to make me switch. I've finally started to figure out that I'm better off learning the ins and outs of what I already have instead of chasing new features of the latest update to other software. A lot of the new features in Aperture 2 seem like things that should have been there all along and are just catching up to LR. LR is still v1 software, and I think that v2 ought to be pretty nice.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 18, 2008)

It's still a dog IMHO. I just don't like the layout. It feels much harder than it should be. Full screen mode gets the horrible, cluttered, UI out of the way, thankfully. 

Yes tethered shooting and soft proofing are there. Quick preview is a nice idea that I wish was properly implemented in Lightroom for fast proofing. When you're checking for focus and composition, colour rendition is not essential to the intial task. You just need to keep or throw away and waiting for preview render is not part of the speediest workflow for this. 

Funny how all the new inventions in LR made their way in.. recovery, vibrance and clarity are there.
I'd like LR to do the Auto Levels thing with mono and colour levels. Auto in LR sucks... 

There are great things there, but I feel there's too many failings too that make it a no go. iLife integration is good, but I don't see how we can get that in Lightroom (although there are many 3rd party apps that have iLife integration).


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 18, 2008)

Agree (with Cannon, not read Sean yet)

Of the new stuff, tethered shooting works well but seems to be a little slow - I found 9 secs for a 15Mb file, during which time the camera was locked. Heavy users of tethered shooting might not like this so much.

Quick Preview is very good - instant scrolling through freshly-imported files.

Smart Albums are even better than before - they now let you include adjustments in the query definition.

There's background processing, which can be paused, so it no longer locks up when you're exporting or making a web gallery.

DNG support is now for the DNG as a DNG, so raw formats which are unsupported by the OS can now be read if you can make the file into a DNG.

Otherwise, it's tidier, lots of little tweaks, making things work as they should, but nothing that made me think wow.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought Aperture 2 so I could run A2 and LR side-by-side. There are some great things in A2 that I really like, but the very first hurdle I ran into was metadata and IPTC. A2 doesn't support all of the currently available metadata fields in IPTC, so there is no way for me to enter my contact information for my photos. But, hey! A2 does include the IPTC fields for audio codec information and recording length, just in case I ever needed those! :roll:

I actually like the UI of A2, but that doesn't necessarily mean LR is worse, just different. There are definitely layout decisions of LR that I like more that with A2. Speed in A2 is fair, but not really any better that LR.

The biggest thing I have run across so far, though, is not with either of the programs directly. No, the biggest thing I have run across so far is the amazing lack of support for Aperture. I can't find a magazine anywhere that supports Aperture, but there are many, many magazine options that support Lightroom. I have found three... yes, three websites that actively supports Aperture. I'm not counting Apple's website, as I am not counting Adobe's either. I'm talking about third-party support websites. There are many more for Lightroom. A search for Lightroom brings up pages and pages of articles, support forums, tips and tricks, etc. A search for Aperture doesn't yield nearly as much. It almost seems as if Aperture is destined to be an underground success (of sorts) while Lightroom continues to be at the head of the pack.

I can't wait to see where Lightroom 2 takes us, as arguably A2 was a big step forward for Aperture. I expect Lightroom 2 will be the same type of leap forward for LR.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I absolutely love Smart Folders. Something like that (saved searches) really needs to make its way into Lightroom.

The tethered shooting was neat, as I had never really messed with something like that before, but the wireless option for my camera is roughly $15''.'', and shooting with a flimsy cable attached to my camera doesn't appeal to me. Too much risk of damaging the cable, or worse, the connection into the camera.


----------



## troyhark (Feb 18, 2008)

What makes LR's lack of Saved searches really daft is that Bridge 1.' had that very useful feature. But then, other good things Bridge did, LR ignored.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2008)

troyhark said:


> What makes LR's lack of Saved searches really daft is that Bridge 1.' had that very useful feature. But then, other good things Bridge did, LR ignored.



Maybe so, but Bridge (and before that, File Browser) has been around for longer and had many more engineering hours put into it so far.  If it concerns you, put in a feature request.


----------



## jwint04 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used Aperture for quite some time before finally settling on Lightroom as my program of choice for managing my workflow, which previously utilized iView Media Pro prior to Aperure.  Lightroom's  import presets, develop presets, numerous plug-ins, considerable on-line training and many other useful features finally sold me on Lightroom.  I did download the A2 trial to take a look and while the develop module and other features have been upgraded in performance and functionality, I still believe that the Lightroom allows me to process images more efficiently.  I do miss smart albums and the ability to take advantage of two monitors, but I spent far too much time learning two programs that performed the same function and it was time to make a choice and move on.  That's what I did and I made the right choice.
Jeff


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

True. I won't uninstall Lightroom, and to be honest, I expect I will have Aperture 2 on eBay in short order. But, it's nice to see what the competition has going on. So we're clear, my library of images resides in both, and both will be updated (although priority will still go to Lightroom).

As I've said numerous times now, I really look forward to the next step for Lightroom. I think it is by no coincidence that Lightroom had taken the lead in only one year as the DAM/RAW tool of choice when compared to Aperture that had been out in 2''5.

Aperture has some nice features in it, some that I hope make their way to Lightroom, but it is also not without its share of issues and head-scratching design decisions. Obviously there is no perfect tool as everyone would be using it, but even with the recent release of A2, Lightroom is still, overall, the best option.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 21, 2008)

I am finding that the few support Forums that exist for dedicated support of Aperture are very much thin with activity, and what activity there is seems to be rude and argumentative. Very disappointing from a new user point of view.

I am also finding that Lightroom is taking a beating (albeit small) because of misinformation. I posted about this particular article being nothing more than propaganda due to misinformation and lies, but have not actually received a response. Granted, the article itself only received two responses: mine and another response that made the same point.

Sad really. Just sad. Aperture just doesn't seem to have any steam.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 21, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> I am finding that the few support Forums that exist for dedicated support of Aperture are very much thin with activity, and what activity there is seems to be rude and argumentative. Very disappointing from a new user point of view.
> 
> I am also finding that Lightroom is taking a beating (albeit small) because of misinformation. I posted about this particular article being nothing more than propaganda due to misinformation and lies, but have not actually received a response. Granted, the article itself only received two responses: mine and another response that made the same point.
> 
> Sad really. Just sad. Aperture just doesn't seem to have any steam.



What article is that Ian?


----------



## stefpix (Feb 21, 2008)

can you post a link to that forum and your post?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 21, 2008)

Hm... and drive up the traffic to that Site? :shock:

Bear in mind that if you browse around, you'll find a Post where I said I was leaving Lightroom for Aperture 2. Don't believe it. I just didn't want the Aperture fans to shred me to pieces right off the bat if they thought I was a mole for Lightroom or something. Sshhh... our little secret.

http://www.apertureprofessional.com/showthread.php?t=12178


----------



## stefpix (Feb 21, 2008)

i mean information and posted links it is better than 
"my toy is more popular than your toy"
I want to use the best tool for my needs and i want info . if it is more or less popular it does not matter to me. I dont like religious wars and stuff like that.
Maybe thanks to Aperture LR could come down in price and / or have smart folders etc.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 21, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Aperture just doesn't seem to have any steam.


Because it is not a "Boiler plate" application... :mrgreen::twisted:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh, and because I moved the other Aperture Thread, I moved this one as well.


----------



## MikeCaine (Mar 4, 2008)

I've only recently bought a Mac that was capable of running Aperture and set aside last night to play with the demo of it. I gave up after about 4' minutes, I couldn't really get on with it and I saw little advantage over Lightroom. I guess to some extent it comes down to which one you first used.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 4, 2008)

I like Aperture's interface. I wish that I could move everything to the left of the screen in Lightroom to mimic Aperture's layout. Other than that and a few other features that I like, Lightroom is still the better option.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 10, 2008)

I have finished re-importing everything into Lightroom, and also into Aperture. I am finding that I spend most of my time within Lightroom. Aperture is great, and has some excellent features, but pound for pound, so to speak, Lightroom is just better.

What started out as excitement with Aperture quickly turned to frustration and disappointment. Eh... Aperture will improve, I guess, but I don't know when. The track record for Aperture development is horrible. First release in 2''5, and version 2 in 2''8. Three years? Wow!

Lightroom has been around for a significantly shorter period of time and seems to be progressing at a much quicker rate. I like that.

Oh, and I've had some posts deleted from the Apple discussion forums because I spoke badly about Apple. I wasn't rude, or anything, just blunt. That's a no-go on the Apple forums. I knew it would happen, but it made me laugh anyway.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 10, 2008)

Ian Farlow;1'142 said:
			
		

> I have finished re-importing everything into Lightroom, and also into Aperture. I am finding that I spend most of my time within Lightroom. Aperture is great, and has some excellent features, but pound for pound, so to speak, Lightroom is just better.
> 
> What started out as excitement with Aperture quickly turned to frustration and disappointment. Eh... Aperture will improve, I guess, but I don't know when. The track record for Aperture development is horrible. First release in 2''5, and version 2 in 2''8. Three years? Wow!
> 
> ...



What an example  .........:lol::lol::lol::shock:


----------

